# [a]pvp Blackrock "surmony" (sw 4/6) Sucht



## Myriador (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

Die Surmony Raidgilde auf Blackrock (BT/MH clear, SW 4/6) sucht noch Verstärkung für Sunwell.

Du besitzt Equip auf BT/MH Niveau und bist bereit dich unserem Progress Raid anzuschliessen,

dann bewirb dich (auf Wunsch auch vertraulich, Forum PM) unter Smy.Liebesbude.de

Insbesondere gesucht: 
- Holy Priest
- Shadow Priest
- Holy Paladin
- Enhancement Shaman
- Warlock
Update 24.06

Myriador 
RaidOrga Surmony 
Blackrock, EU


----------



## Myriador (22. Mai 2008)

Updatebump


----------



## Myriador (22. Mai 2008)

push


----------



## Myriador (23. Mai 2008)

Bump


----------



## Myriador (23. Mai 2008)

bump


----------



## Myriador (23. Mai 2008)

bump


----------



## Myriador (24. Mai 2008)

bump


----------



## ravenFlasH (24. Mai 2008)

drump?


----------



## Myriador (28. Mai 2008)

nö, bump


----------



## Myriador (5. Juni 2008)

bump


----------



## Archiebald (6. Juni 2008)

ICH BIN MYRIADOR!!!! (naja, eigtl Archiebald von Harmony :O )

hallo myri! dass man sich hier so ma wiedertrifft ^^

/wave


----------



## Myriador (7. Juni 2008)

ja das Internet ist ein Dorf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/wave


----------



## Archiebald (7. Juni 2008)

yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffe es geht euch allen gut <3

ich spiele derzeit n bloodelf mage auf destromath..aber ohne raid..nur so bissl lala gedaddel..mal sehen, was mit lich king so passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (7. Juni 2008)

/push von Suntara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myriador (9. Juni 2008)

bump


----------



## Myriador (10. Juni 2008)

bump


----------



## Myriador (10. Juni 2008)

bump


----------



## Myriador (10. Juni 2008)

bump


----------



## Myriador (24. Juni 2008)

bump


----------

